# Ran out of Buck eye Burl!!



## wombat (Feb 6, 2017)

I had a customer wanting the "Boomerang" I had done previously with ancient red gum and some buck eye burl. The red gum wasn't a problem but SOL on the buck eye, so I went through my knife scale suppliers offerings and found some spalted Tamarind. Not quite buck eye but came out better than I had hoped for. More importantly she's happy with it too. Just in case it didn't work out I did one with some redgum burl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 6, 2017)

Man those are over the top gorgeous. The spalted Tamarind did not disappoint!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 6, 2017)

The kid said,"Cool, now where are his Ping-Pong paddles?" Ah, the honest replies of a ten year old, but I guess a valid question....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 6, 2017)

Really tight work brother!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> The kid said,"Cool, now where are his Ping-Pong paddles?" Ah, the honest replies of a ten year old, but I guess a valid question....



Tell em he'd win every serve with these....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2017)

Walter, those are amazing looking. It works for me....I like em!!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2017)

Impeccable! Wood combos are outstanding. Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2017)

Anybody ought to be proud to get to own one of those!


----------

